# LookYoung4YourAge?



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you think you look young for your age?


----------



## MadCap Laughing (Nov 20, 2009)

I look wayyy young. I'm 18, but people often think i'm no older than 14. Sometimes people think I'm even as young as 12. I always get id'd at bars.


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Yar.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I think I look older than my age, 24, but my coworker said I look like I'm about 20.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I'm short for my age too..sucks


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I've always looked way too young, but it's good now I'm older.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I've felt younger and less experienced than I should be but I've looked old for my age for as long as I can remember.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

yes, when i used to be an electricians helper my boss made me grow a beard, cause customers wouldn't let me work on their house cause they thought i was to young.


----------



## fern (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm 29 but I look like a teenager and I feel like an old lady.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes. I could pass as a teenager. People are always surprised when I tell them how old I am.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

20 but look 16-17 apparently. I dont know if that's a good thing or not lol.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

19 but look about 14. Sometimes I can pass for younger, about 12, which is good at theme parks because I can get in for cheaper. But most of the time I don't like looking really young.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I look my age, maybe a little older sometimes. A woman (who looked to be around my age) attempted to start a conversation with me out of the blue a few months ago, but I was really nervous, and I think that came across fairly quickly, and she might have thought I was younger than I was. She asked me how old I was and not to lie about it. I said 27. At this, she stood up and ended the conversation. I'm not sure if she thought I was too young for her or if she thought I was lying, but I get the sense that people who speak to me think I'm younger even though I look my age.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I picked the middle option as it totally depends on if I'm clean shaven or not, with my beard I would guess I look about 25 & without it I would guess I look 20.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

If I wore age appropriate clothes and had a proper haircut, then I would look my age, but I normally don't so that means I usually look younger.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I think I look young for my age, though I'm starting to see a little grey hair sneaking in. I still get people asking me if I go to college once in awhile.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

I had some trouble at work with customers thinking I'm too young as well. Most people say I look about 5 years younger than I am. Not being able to grow much facial hair doesn't help either


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

im 24 i look 18 if that. i cant even buy alcohol in peace


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I look like I'm 16, so yes.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 36 and look 36.


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

People usually think I'm 19 or 20, & they trip out when I tell them I'm 34. I've stopped telling people my age cuz they make a big deal out of it & it's embarrassing. I hate looking young because I feel people don't take me seriously, but I'll like it in the future.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

People tend to be suprised when I tell them I'm 22. My family says I still look 17.


----------



## Pen_is_mightier (Dec 8, 2009)

I still get carded if I buy M-rated video games. I'm 24.


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't think I look young for my age but other people do. Often people will ask me if I'm 2-4 younger than I actually am.


----------



## Sticks and Stones (Dec 4, 2009)

I always have looked young for my age. Most people think that I'm in my late teens although I'm 25.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yes, and unless people are rude about it I really really don't care.


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

I often get asked, yeah. I'm 22 but often thought as somewhere 14-16.


----------



## ifp (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm 33 but last year when a woman came campaigning for a political candidate and I opened the door she told me to call my parents.


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

dullard said:


> I've felt younger and less experienced than I should be but I've looked old for my age for as long as I can remember.


yes, I share your troubles here as I have the same problem.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, yes. I'm 21 years old and look like I'm in high school =/


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i look pretty young for my age. when people have guessed my age i don't think they've ever said the right age, always younger.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Yup, I'm 23 but people usually think I'm 18-19. I'm kind of baby-faced. But I don't think you can really tell the difference between 18-25, unless I'm just crap at guessing. :b


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

With facial hair I look twenty something-ish. Without it I think I look around around about my age.


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm 21 and have been kicked out of the casino claiming my ID was fake and I couldn't be over 16...


----------



## rasberrykiwi (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm 23 years old but some people when they first see me think I'm 12, it's embarassing. :sigh


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Although I currently have an unflattering number of gray hairs, I think I could pass for someone in their very late teens or early 20s.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

A Waitress told me last night that I look like I'm 16. I'm 22.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

My first day in university I somehow found myself with 3 graduate students who thought I was one of them. Although I don't think I look particularly old that kind of thing happens to me frequently, so I guess I look older than my age which was good when I was 14, but isn't so fun now. A lot of people think I'm in my 30's or late 20's it seems. Last month the dental hygienist asked me if I had any kids and was surprised to learn that I'm 22.


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

I've gotten carded plenty of times for buying M-rated games. But my aunts have told me that I look like I'm 19 or 20 every time someone doesn't card me at a bar.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

shyvr6 said:


> If I wore age appropriate clothes and had a proper haircut, then I would look my age, but I normally don't so that means I usually look younger.


This is true for me too. People sometimes think I'm younger than I am, because I don't dress very feminine and don't look as "grown up" as other girls my age.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

My face, Bone Structure, Length and Voice all make me sound and look younger. Most people think that im about 18. It sux right now.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah I always look a few years younger than I am. I still get carded for cigarettes sometimes. 

The baby-face doesn't help either.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm 27, look a lot younger. Nowadays it began working to my advantage. During school years it was tough.


----------



## Gena320 (Jul 1, 2007)

I've been told I look like I'm in my early twenties, when in reality I'm in my late twenties. When I'm with my little sister people think she's the older one. I'm a little over five feet and petite, my little sister is full figured and almost six feet tall. They think she's 30 and I'm 20...he, he. When in reality the reverse is true... she's 21 and I'm almost in my 30's. Those comments don't make her very happy...lol.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

When I have a beard, I look older than I am. These days I keep myself shaven although I need to shave today before Christmas.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah. People think I'm about 16. Always get carded too. I have a brother who's 19 and everyone always assumes he's the older one.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I used to look old for my age. But I kind of caught up with myself around when I turned 20. I'm now 25 and I'd say I look a bit younger than I am. Not much though.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes, and when you're as old as I am, it's a good thing!


----------



## Dos (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm constantly being told "I didn't know you were that old" I could do without the that. I'm typically thought of as ten years younger than what I am.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm constantly being told that I look young for my age....sometimes people make a big deal out of it which is annoying and embarassing.....its just yet another reason to not wanna get close to people....cos i dont wanna have to tell ppl how old i am.....


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Nope never. I used to look old for my age, but my age has caught up.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, I'm 32 and people mistake me for a 16 year old! When I used to drink...I was always carded.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Definitely. Usually people guess around 22 although I've gotten as low as 19. My husband is the same way, he's older than me and people think we're college kids. Also, everyone always asks us if our dog is just a puppy and can't believe he's nearly 8 years old. I guess we're a lucky family.:teeth


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes I look young for my age. I am 27 about 2 be 28 next month. Most people still ask me if I am still in High School. I been out of high school almost 10 years ago. But I usually get 16-22 years old.


----------



## Ysonesse (Dec 25, 2009)

I had a nineteen year old ask me out on a date...it was an utter shock to him that I was seventeen years older. Plus he actually thought I was in high school (wow, creepy much?), so...


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

I been told i look like im in my 30s 

Its because of the way I dress mostly. I don't wear tight fitting clothes, designer jeans, whatever is in 'style'. I tend to wear boring things in dark colors, ultra conservative apparently


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

I am 31, but I look a lot younger. People tell me I look like a high school kid. I've been told that I look like a little kid. I was at Walmart recently trying to buy an R-rated movie, and they refused to sell it becuase they couldn't believe I was over 17. I hate it when people try to treat me like a teenager or make negative comments about how young I look.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I look old for my age.


----------



## galt (Dec 23, 2009)

The first 3 years of high school, lots of times people would assume I was a senior. Could be the classes I took, idk. It's hard to be sure, really, but I'll say no.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, I've been told that I look young for my age.
One time I was volunteering and a ton of people thought that a 15 year old I was hanging out/working with was older than me. I had just turned 19. Oh, and, the 15 year old didn't look old for her age. Everyone kept asking if I was 14. haha. Can't say that I really mind looking young for my age, though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

everybody says I do...thank God!


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

Everyone tells me I look young for my age. I'll be 28 in a few weeks, but I supposedly look like I'm in my early twenties, or even late teens. I don't think it comes across in pictures, but apparently it does in real life. One example is that in late '06 I was taking my GED & the teacher told me I had to have a parent sign a form allowing me to take a test or something, because she thought I was under age lol. I was almost 25 at the time. I don't see it when I look in the mirror because I don't know what someone my age is supposed to look like. But I picked "Yes" since everyone thinks I'm younger than I am.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I look my age.


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

I think I look more like 18 than 21 in a few days. People seem to have varying opinions on how old I look... Guess I'll find out when I try to buy alcohol at some point.

I think my clothes at the moment and attitude affect how I look agewise..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I look younger than I am, that's been the case most of my life.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking up at this poll and some other polls on this site ( about height and shoe size) made me come up with the conclusion that people with social anxiety are generally taller than average, possess gigantic feet and look young for their age.

We are all a bunch of fascinating specimens if you ask me.:b I think a study should be made looking for a correlation between social anxiety and some of these physical characteristics.:yes


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

^haha i'm tall too. i'm about 5'11 and i haaaate it! it draws too much attention. "you're so tall & thin!" i wish i were short & cute.

i'm 19. sometimes i think i look 16, maybe because i feel 16. but i've had a lot of people think i'm a bit older.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

^ Oh come on, don't be ridiculous - tall girls are perfect. It's not for no reason that tall girls are usually picked by modeling agencies...


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah you're right. I'm short and I've wanted to be taller since I was ten, but of course, no dice.

Well, when I was in junior high, two different people made references in earnest to my being in university.

Then, when I was in my teens to early twenties, people always thought I was younger than I was. The most extreme example might be when I turned 22 and someone thought I looked 15

I am now 24 and I think it might be wearing off. I don't know if it is because I am really fat again or what but I have had a couple people call me "MA'AM" lately, and a 13-year-old girl also correctly guessed my age range. I just feel weird when a waitress who is older than me calls me "ma'am" lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - the millenniummanliness shows no aging. :lol


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

eagleheart said:


> Yeah you're right. I'm short and I've wanted to be taller since I was ten, but of course, no dice.
> 
> Well, when I was in junior high, two different people made references in earnest to my being in university.
> 
> ...


Wow, I'm actually the complete opposite. I've always been self conscious about being tall when I was younger. Mainly because I was always the tallest in my class. Also, I always looked about 3 years older than I actually was.

Now though I feel pretty normal, since my growth has slowed down (I'm now 6'2" which is not extremely tall), and I actually think I look like an 18 year old. As a matter of fact, I don't think I look any different now from what I looked when I was like...15. So yes, people have caught up with me.

Edit: I can't say I'm not self-conscious at all about my height now - I still feel as though I'm taller than 95% of people. But it's not as bad as it used to be. I think now it's more because I don't like to stand out. i.e. because of SA


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

A clerk asked how old I was today when I was buying something that had an age limit. Sigh, it never ends.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

I do. People are usually surprised when I tell them I'm 23. Its annoying now, but I'll probably like it when I'm 30.


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes i do im 20


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

I look younger too, and I am 27


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

don't know, but the rest of my family never ages.
Except for one dead giveaway. My mom's side grays quick, my dads side balds quick (My Uncle being a notable exception).
I'm going to start wearing a hat :blank

Though i have been told (jokingly, so I'm not sure how to take it) that I look 
"like a 14 year old." But then again they were trying to get me to grow a beard (which I am trial running at the moment). I was 20 at the time.


----------



## person987 (Jan 22, 2010)

I also look really young. It's the height, but mostly the face. I get told 12-17 usually. It doesn't help the self-confidence. But if I slap on a lot of makeup and put on some heels, I can get into bars, buy alcohol etc. (I usually get refused if I don't go to that effort though).


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

I look younger than I am. Always have.


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

People always think I'm younger than I am.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Yes. I always looked young for my age. I believe that this, plus the fact that I'm short, had a lot to do with why I developed feelings of inferiority during my school years.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes and I like it


----------



## lamb (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah. 20 and the youngest people thought I was is 14-15
But I like it too ...
It would scare me to be referred to as a "woman" when I still feel like a child

though it adds to my dysfunction ..


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I think I look a couple years younger than what I am. Not a big problem though.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Why do we look so young? Of course many people want to believe they look young, but SAers aren't the most positive people. Plus many of you cite others as claiming you look younger, many times not believing your age. I always get mistaken as being the younger brother, every time.

So what is it? Does anxiety have anything to do with it? Attitude and personality? Physical tension? Lack of sunlight?


----------



## lty84 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think I look my age (25) but the odd time I'll get asked for ID, like awhile back when I bought a lotto ticket.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Hmmm let's see if we can get some more votes.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

A woman asked for my ID at the package store the other day. It made me smile. I'm 35.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

It depends on if my hair is up or down, when it's down I look older and when it's up I look younger.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

Last year....i went to get fitted for a tux and i have no clue how my age came up but it did....i told the guy i was 22.....and he stopped for a second and was like :blank. Then he said "I thought you were 16 or something".

Honestly, i like looking younger than my age. In fact, i love it. :boogie


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm going on 30 but I look like a college sophomore....and I also act like one too.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I got carded today when I bought a lottery ticket. People are always shocked when they find out my age. It's kind of depressing. Maybe I'll appreciate all of this in about 30 years.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I look young for my age. Many people have thought I was in high school.


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

My thing about it is, in a society were everyone(not literally everyone) is OBSESSED with staying young and face cream and lift this and that etc.....and we all look young for our ages? Pfttttt i'm riding this train till the wheels fall off lolz. :clap


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

northstar1991 said:


> I look young for my age. Many people have thought I was in high school.


That's because you are 20 and you ARE young!!!! :um

--- gosh.


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

I've had people tell me I look as young as 10 and 11, but I usually rock a goatee....0.o

EDIT: I however think I look my age, so there's no telling how old I look


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

When I was 20 two people thought I was 14 or 15 years old. When I was 21 someone said I looked like a little girl. At an ER once this stupid lady thought I was about 13. And laughed afterwards asking why would I have an Id. I swear people can be so dumb. Ugh. It just hurts.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't really look young for my age. Sure I get IDed sometimes but I don't know if that's always an indicator of looking younger than you actually are xD. I look like a 22 year old, yupyup *sad*


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

ya


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah i look like a 22 year old granny


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

My face still looks young, like 30 maybe? I recently colored the extreme case of white hair I have, and that makes a huge difference. My body's appearance is a whole other story :lol .


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I look like a 13 year old imo.. ;-;


----------



## QuietandShy (May 26, 2011)

I have always appeared young for my age because of my face shape(fat cheeks) however I have smile lines around my eyes now that show my true age of 23


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes. I hear 17 at times. When I don't shave for a week I hear 30.


----------

